# Snow White - due 1/1/14 already HUGE!



## HoosierShadow

Hey everyone, I haven't been on much, but hopefully I can start getting on here more when things settle down. We've been busy working on our home, and the everyday stuff has really kept us busy.

Snow White is our baby, we adore her <even though she's mean to the other goats!>.
Our first goat, and this is her 5th pregnancy. 
She has had twins 2x, single 1x, and last year she had triplets. Last 2 kidding's have been HUGE babies.

She has 7 weeks left and she is already HUGE. Very comparable to a week before she was due last time!

Her udder never did shrink back up completely this last time around, but I can definitely tell it's starting to take some form. 
She still trudges along, still bullies everyone.

This is her belly/udder a week before she kidded her triplets:









This is her belly/udder as of yesterday & 7 weeks before she is due!










2 days before she kidded last time









And this was yesterday...


















Please tell me it's hay, and not all baby lol my friends keep freaking me out saying she'll have quads! Noooo.... decent sized <not monster sized!> twins would be great!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, she looks like she is getting ready to pop!

Do you have most of the house done now?


----------



## HoosierShadow

ksalvagno said:


> Wow, she looks like she is getting ready to pop!
> 
> Do you have most of the house done now?


Everyone keeps telling me she isn't carrying twins, she is carrying a whole herd in there :help:

We're getting there on the house. Just little things we've been taking our time doing a little here and there. I was photographing a couple of horse sales, so I had to put everything on hold while I was doing that.
We did get carpet in and brought everything in from the storage pod, of course it's been real fun trying to organize and put things away lol as soon as I get it a little more organized I'll get pics 

Biggest things we have left to do is to make a cabinet for the water heater, and paint the bathrooms, a little painting left to do in the kitchen <new cabinets and wall by the sink>.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is good. It is hard to continually work on the house. I know. The house we bought needs new flooring in every room and all rooms need to be painted and light fixtures updated (some are not working right). All the light switches and outlets are the originals so those are being changed out too.


----------



## lauraanimal1

Oh wow,  I see what you mean! If that was me I would want (getting to do it is another thing) to have an ultra sound done, just so I would know. Not that I could afford one, but I would want one...lol Hope all are born healthy and strong!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Praying that you only get trips.. I dont think ive ever seen a doe that big that far out! Honestly, id be prepared for 4 or 5- just to be safe. Yikes!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! Geesh, I wish I could have an ultrasound done, but don't think I could afford it, especially having the vet come out here. it will just have to be a surprise. 
I admit I am definitely worried! She had a 13lb single in 2012, and it was a lot of work getting that baby out! Last time she did fine, but we did help pull the 11lb. doe kid.

She eats a lot of clover/grass hay, but only gets 1lb. of grain a day. I usually increase grain now since it's cold weather, but I'm worried about big babies, so I'm not sure what to do. 
Oh, Snow White, you never cease to amaze me silly girl!

She's such a sweetie, she is very 'motherly' to my 7yo daughter, and has been since we got her 3 1/2 years ago. My daughter will crawl around and act like she is a baby goat, and Snow White will follow her around, rub/love on her, and she will warn the other goats away if they get too close. ♥♥♥


----------



## HoosierShadow

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Praying that you only get trips.. I dont think ive ever seen a doe that big that far out! Honestly, id be prepared for 4 or 5- just to be safe. Yikes!


LOL your not helping the anxiety of this goat mom, haha!!! I think I will faint if she has more than 3! I thought I'd faint last time lol Her doeling last time was HUGE, she looked a week older than the 2 bucklings!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

WHOA!!!!  She's definitely got a whole herd in there!! I'd be ready to induce her if she goes down in the remaining 6-7 weeks... we almost had to induce one of our does last year before kidding triplets, as she got so huge for so long that she didn't want to move anymore! I think we may have to do that this year, as she looks about like Snow White now, and is already not wanting to go outside! She only has 3 1/2 weeks though... 

Best of luck with Snow White! I would say she has 4....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my. She is huge!!! I say 4-5


----------



## nchen7

she's so cute!!! we had a chicken named Snow White. That hen had attitude, but we loved her!

she's so cute...she looks like a white minivan! I hope she has an easy time kidding this time around. cant' wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks everyone! Okay, twins...we are thinking twins....not a whole herd, right....right? lol Ideally, that would be great. But I'm thinking possible triplets, but still hoping for twins!

She has right at 6 weeks left. She's slowed down a little bit, but not too much. I added BOSS to her feed last week, and plan to start giving her some calcium tablets in a couple of weeks. She loves those things.


----------



## MsScamp

Oh my! That is one pregnant goat!  I sincerely hope I'm wrong, but I'm thinking quads.


----------



## kccjer

Poor mama!! We had one that looked like she was going to deliver a litter for 3 months before she kidded twins. We had her in a kidding pen, 4 hour checks, the whole 9 yards....for 3 months. I will never again allow the buck to just run with my does year round. Lol.


----------



## Texaslass

GoatCrazy said:


> Oh my! That is one pregnant goat!  I sincerely hope I'm wrong, but I'm thinking quads.


Is there something wrong with quads/ a lot of babies in general??


----------



## ciwheeles

Texaslass said:


> Is there something wrong with quads/ a lot of babies in general??


I don't think there's anything wrong with them exactly, it's just that quads are a lot for a mother to feed and take care of. 

And poor girl! She's unbelievably huge!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can goats have litters?  She is pleasantly "plump" lol....


----------



## milk and honey

Ooooo.... Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## MsScamp

Texaslass said:


> Is there something wrong with quads/ a lot of babies in general??


Yeah, there is. It takes one helluva mother who milks like crazy to raise quads, not to mention the toll quads take on a doe during pregnancy. In most cases you are looking at raising at least one on a bottle, and I hate bottle babies!


----------



## MsScamp

NyGoatMom said:


> Can goats have litters?  She is pleasantly "plump" lol....


Oh yeah! Goats can have up to 6 kids at a time. I've never heard of sextuplets, but I have read about a number of times when does delivers quads or quints.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I'm sure she''ll be fine, quads or no quads. She looks like a great mom, and if you have to bottlefeed, it's just part of goat raising  Best wishes to you and Snow White to get through these next 6 weeks safely.


----------



## Trickyroo

*o m g !!!!!* :goattruck::goattruck:

She is tremendous :shocked:

Oh poor Snow White :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Cant wait to see what she has :stars:


----------



## Texaslass

GoatCrazy said:


> Yeah, there is. It takes one helluva mother who milks like crazy to raise quads, not to mention the toll quads take on a doe during pregnancy. In most cases you are looking at raising at least one on a bottle, and I hate bottle babies!


Hate is a strong word... :roll:
They're not that bad, if you teach them manners!  lol! Seems like a lot of people bottle feed anyway, so it doesn't seem like it would be such a bad thing to pull a few so mom could handle the rest. 
Not trying to start anything, just MHO.


----------



## kccjer

I'm with GoatCrazy on this one. So....you don't like "hate". ..how about. ..dislike with a fiery, burning passion???? LMAO. Pull the baby (on sale day) and go get $25 and skip the baby goat drama.


----------



## Texaslass

kccjer said:


> I'm with GoatCrazy on this one. So....you don't like "hate". ..how about. ..dislike with a fiery, burning passion???? LMAO. Pull the baby (on sale day) and go get $25 and skip the baby goat drama.


LOL! Well, we don't have a lot of goats, so it doesn't seem as bad I guess. 
I can see where it could be hard if say, you have tons of goats, then it just yet another chore and all.... Or if it's unpleasantly cold during bottle-feeding season (never that here! ) When life gets hard like that, I guess bottle babies might inspire hate in the warmest of hearts. d: :hammer:


----------



## toth boer goats

How many beach balls did she eat, or was it the seven dwarfs, good Lord, she is so big. :shock::-o


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I told myself I would NEVER buy a bottle baby again about a month ago... that lasted all of 2 weeks!! Now we've got two more!! All of our bottle babies that we buy end up being pushy brats. I've never retained a bottle baby of our own as they are usually sold within a week of birth. The two news ones are adults and a little standoffish, so they should be ok.  

Candice, if you get a minute, could you please take a piece of baling twine and wrap that around her belly at the widest part, then measure the string at the meeting point? Cosmo is 5'4" right now, and our record. I want to know how much bigger Snow White is! We measure prego bellies when we have nothing better to do!!


----------



## kccjer

Texaslass said:


> LOL! Well, we don't have a lot of goats, so it doesn't seem as bad I guess.
> I can see where it could be hard if say, you have tons of goats, then it just yet another chore and all....


I only have 4 kidding this season and will still feel the same about bottle babies. Lol. I think the babies are cute and sweet and so forth. ....at someone else's farm!!!


----------



## mmiller

WOW Candice she is huge. Im thinking quads also but praying for trips for you lol. Happy kidding an cant wait to see what she has!!


----------



## Jessaba

Poor goat! And goat mama.
Good luck with those babies!


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> I think the babies are cute and sweet and so forth. ....at someone else's farm!!!


Exactly! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MsScamp

Texaslass said:


> Hate is a strong word... :roll:
> They're not that bad, if you teach them manners!  lol! Seems like a lot of people bottle feed anyway, so it doesn't seem like it would be such a bad thing to pull a few so mom could handle the rest.
> Not trying to start anything, just MHO.


No, it isn't. I'm not talking about manners, I'm talking about fitting into the herd. Bottle babies have no fear of people and they are impossible to do anything with. If I only had a few does, it wouldn't make that much difference but I have 83 does out here - 2 of whom were bottle babies. I go out to shuffle them around in the pens at kidding time and the bottle babies come running up to me to be petted instead of following their pen mates. Leave the baby with the herd and - at least in my experience - the does knock the hell out of it, pull the kid and it has no idea how to behave as a goat and gets the hell knocked out it when it is reintroduced at weaning time. It's a no win situation any way you look at it.


----------



## Texaslass

I respect your opinion.  
I've raised bottle babies, and though they did have a tendency to jump on people more, they seemed otherwise normal and healthy goats. We reintroduced them back (while still bottle feeding)into the herd as soon as possible after they were separated from their dams long enough so they won't let them nurse anymore, and nobody beat them up, they just became part of the herd. :shrug: Just my experience.
I can see how it wouldn't work how your situation was/is.


----------



## Trickyroo

I haven't seen that problem , or even heard of that happening.
Not saying it doesn't , just haven't witnessed it.


----------



## MsScamp

Laura, you lost me.....what problem?


----------



## Texaslass

Kids not fitting back in with the herd?.....


----------



## Trickyroo

GoatCrazy said:


> Laura, you lost me.....what problem?


Oh , I'm sorry , lol. I only have experience with my one baby who was only around her momma and one other doe at all times. So , I can't really comment on bottle babies being harassed by other herd members once its introduced back into the herd. But I just never heard of it happening is all 
But yes, I agree , bottle babies do have a tendency to jump up or be a little bit more "attentive" to what you are doing , lol. But , me being me , that doesn't bother me at all  I can see how it would when having so many does like you have and trying to move them with them jumping up on you , lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone! She's doing very well! I'll have to measure her belly tomorrow  She's not a great big doe herself, I think she's around 150lbs. 
She's such a sweetie, always greets me with affection ♥
We've been noticing lately that she's being a bit of a bully towards her daughter Pandora, so I think she's letting Pandy know that she is the boss lady. 

Last year she had 7lb., 10lb, and 11lb triplets, and raised them with no issue. She got a very large udder last year. She is just over 5 weeks away from her due date, and she's already getting a big udder so I'm starting to wonder. 
I do think twins or triplets, but praying they aren't overly huge!

I tried to get pics today but the little camera I was using kept dying, darn cheapo batteries. I don't like taking my good cameras out there, but I'll try to get some pics tomorrow before the weather turns yucky.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I forgot to measure her belly, I will have to do that at feeding time!

My youngest daughter and I went out to visit with the goats and walk in the woods this morning. We had our first real snowfall of the season last night. It's a bit early for snow, but if it has to be cold, at least the snow makes it interesting 

Snow White is an absolute sweetheart to us, but she adores my youngest daughter so much. She treats her like she is her baby ♥ She will warn the other goats away from her, even her own daughter, Pandora on occasion lol
in 2012 Snow White had a single baby, I remember my daughter acting like a baby goat, and when that baby went to nurse, my daughter would pretend to nurse on the other side. Snow White would check BOTH of them to make sure they were hers, then she'd just get this big content look on her face, sooo cute ♥

Anyway, I thought I'd share a few sweet pictures of the besties together. Snow White was so happy to see her as she hadn't been out much lately.









She lays her head against you, closes her eyes and will snuggle into you, so so cute




































Kisses


----------



## ksalvagno

Aw, how sweet!


----------



## erica4481

Those are great pictures


----------



## nchen7

awww! the pictures of Snow White and your daughter are just sooo sweet!


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't say enough about Snow White , your daughter and their whole story ! Just adorable ! Im just amazed by their relationship , it brings tears to my eyes , lol. So sweet  Thanks for sharing 
It made my day !


----------



## Jessaba

That is awesome and so sweet!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

HoosierShadow said:


> Everyone keeps telling me she isn't carrying twins, she is carrying a whole herd in there :help: >.


She is HUGE!!! Wow. Poor goat.:-D


----------



## DDFN

She is such a sweetie! Almost looks like she is carrying a basketball team in there :shades:

I hope she has a safe kidding maybe twins or triplets? fingers crossed for you. My little Angel had started to get bigger then I was expecting so I am being careful with her grain intake. Last year her buckling was pretty big and she had an uncomfortable time getting his head out. She kidded just fine on her own but cried like a baby (but she is spoiled too). So I hope Snow White goes smoothly with all healthy babies. 

Lets just say maybe it's like woman that look bigger on their 2nd or 3rd pregnancies. . . that or maybe they are room hogs and all stretched out in there? Maybe?


----------



## OakHollowRanch

My lamancha is due either the first or seventeenth, and she isn't showing at all. What a huge difference! :shocked:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Those pics are adorable. You can tell she loves your daughter so much! 
Snow White is HUGE! I am thinking triplets for sure. She looks like mine last year at about 4 weeks left to go.


----------



## MsScamp

HoosierShadow said:


> Snow White is an absolute sweetheart to us, but she adores my youngest daughter so much. She treats her like she is her baby ♥ She will warn the other goats away from her, even her own daughter, Pandora on occasion lol
> in 2012 Snow White had a single baby, I remember my daughter acting like a baby goat, and when that baby went to nurse, my daughter would pretend to nurse on the other side. Snow White would check BOTH of them to make sure they were hers, then she'd just get this big content look on her face, sooo cute ♥
> 
> [/IMG]


Awwwww, that is so sweet! Snow White is beautiful! Here's to happy kidding and beautiful, healthy babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

4 weeks to go!

Snow White is a bit lame on her hind left leg. Noticed her favoring it, and walking very slowly. 
I am keeping an eye on her, always keeping Pregnancy Toxemia or Calcium deficiency in the back of my mind.
I gave her some calcium tablets <Tums> in her grain just in case.
I've been meaning to get them started on Alfalfa pellets, so I may start introducing that into her feed tomorrow.
I'm kind of thinking though it could possibly be the weight, and maybe the way the babies are laying, or she's just done something to her leg.

If she's not walking better tomorrow I will get some video and see what everyone thinks I should do 

Otherwise, she seems fine. When I went out to check on her this morning I saw the bottom of her belly 'dancing' with baby movement, it was really cute! But poor mama lol


----------



## DDFN

Praying that Snow White does ok and that maybe she just pulled something. Keep us posted.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness! Those pics of your daughter and her look so sweet...what a great story


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope its nothing serious ! Poor momma , she doesn't need sore feet , especially at his time ! Keep us posted on her Candice . Prayers she is better :hug:


----------



## ciwheeles

I'll keep her Snow White in my thoughts. I hope she gets to feeling better.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! She seems better, still a tiny bit ouchy on those back feet, but I'm thinking it's baby related. Those little babies are quite the kickers, and with her being so huge!

I measured her belly tonight. Now, she's as tall as a standard boer doe, but not real wide <when she's not pregnant>.
her heart girth is 2'7", guessing she's around 140-150lbs. outside of pregnancy.

Her belly is 4'11" round! Yikes!

I've been giving her a little extra feed in the evenings, and giving her 3-4 Tums which she eats like candy, wait no...she doesn't eat them she inhales them LOL

Star is now the one I am watching, she's had a lot of discharge and is due about 3-4 days after Snow White.


----------



## Trickyroo

How is sweet Snow White today ? Hope she is doing better


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's wonderful she is doing better!  My does get a little sore on their back feet too when carrying multiples. 

Wow, she is going to be huge come January! That's what Star was on the day of kidding trips! She's a little doe too. Cosmo is 5'9" right now.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! she seems good now, thank goodness. It's so funny watching her truck along, it might slow her down, but it doesn't stop her lol
Back leg doesn't seem lame, but the weight is definitely getting her unsteady on the hind end. 

Now I worry about monster sized kids! Yikes! She's got such a small rear end, I don't see how she pushes those big kids out! maybe we'll get lucky and have normal sized kids, but I don't know what to expect since she was bred to a young buck who hasn't had kids before.


----------



## Trickyroo

I have my eye on her  Cant wait to see her babies


----------



## MsScamp

I'm glad Snow White is doing better. Hopefully she will kid with no problems! ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow

She is walking a little ouchy again yesterday and this morning. I didn't get to go out yesterday, but I watched her from the window. 
Today I am getting her more BOSS & Tums. Could be baby weight making it hard to walk, at least I'm still hoping that's all it is.

If I get a chance later when I go out to check on everyone, I'll try to get some video on my phone to show how she's walking.

She usually doesn't go early, usually right on time or a day or two after her due date. Her first due date would have her kidding 3 weeks from tomorrow.

Bad me, I haven't given the cd/t yet! I thought I had a whole bottle, and only have 1 dose! So I am picking that up today. We have 3 other does who need it <1 other is due same time as Snow White, 2 more 5 days later>. So we'll get them all their cd/t today.

We're going to try waiting until they kid for Bo-Se shots. I'd been advised by a local goat breeder/vet that it's not ideally safe for pregnant animals, so we'll start giving it at breeding time & kidding time not during pregnancy, as a precaution 
Hopefully we're making the right move on that.
I need to get the selenium e gel before they kid, as that's what I like to give the kids <then kids get bo-se at a month old>.

I can't wait for babies, especially from Snow White! But I'm starting to feel nervous as I know I am not quite ready yet. Need to fix the leak in the barn where I plan to get some clover/grass hay and store it, make more baby sweaters, and get a few supplies I always keep on hand at kidding time. 
Goat Mama nerves, haha....


----------



## Texaslass

> I can't wait for babies, especially from Snow White! But I'm starting to feel nervous as I know I am not quite ready yet. Need to fix the leak in the barn where I plan to get some clover/grass hay and store it, make more baby sweaters, and get a few supplies I always keep on hand at kidding time.
> Goat Mama nerves, haha....


I know how you feel! I have one ND doe due Jan. 6th, and I'm all nervous that I don't have everything ready, including her. :?
I haven't been great about making sure she gets exercise and stuff, I'm going to start making sure that she does from now on....
I've had lots od does kid before, but I still worry! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....I'd say I worry in my own way too...I had a dream about Heidi kidding ...and she was out of her pen and in a really strange place. She was pawing the ground ferociously and was very happy to see me arrive...LOL...

As for Snow White....does the buck she was bred with have color? Or are you trying to get more whites?


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL!!! I've had goat dreams too, some are just plain crazy, but, I haven't had any in the last few weeks.

There are so many things I need and need to do before babies come I'm going to drive myself crazy! 
I'm planning to see if the farmer down the road can deliver 30 bales of good clover grass hay. I can always go get it, but can only fit 6 in my SUV at a time.
Also need to get a roll bale that I can use for bedding, straw is just so darn expensive 
The list of things I know I will need are growing, and I have to wait until the very last minute to get them. 
We'll be okay of course, but I want to be ready and not stressing about having this or that when their due dates come.

I'll try to get some pictures of the girls later today. I tried yesterday but my crappy little phone takes the worst pictures/video. One day I'll upgrade to something nicer.

Snow White was standing around as the girls all contemplated going in the woods, and her belly was just shaking on both sides from kids kicking! It was so cute. I'll take my good camera out today, it has video on it, and if it happens again I'll share some video.

Her udder has gotten REALLY big since last picture I posted!
She's still not walking all that great, it looks like she's trying to trudge along instead of walk.

She usually chases off other goats besides her daughter if they get to close. Now, she throws her head in the air at them warning them away. Quite funny to see that vs. her going after them lol They are probably thinking her being so pregnant is a blessing! yesterday Peanut <our youngest doe> was like 'bring it on lady' lol She usually runs away if Snow White looks at her, and she just kind of took her time like she wasn't worried.


----------



## nchen7

awwww!!! poor Snow White. does she look like she's wading through mud like how Victoria's Cosmo looked in her video??


----------



## Trickyroo

I can just imagine how adorable her babies are going to be  :hugs:
And if they all have her personality , WOW :hugs:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So excited to see her babies! Now that I can stop stressing over my own prego does, I can come over here and root for your girls! Who all do you have due and when (other than Snow White)?  Sure is exciting! 

I get so nervous before kidding too, but it always turns out okay. A life saver for us this year was a kid tube feeder. We had to tube feed all of Star's kids for the first few days, and just used it again this morning on one of Cosmo's kids who has not been eating well. We had made it fine without it all these years, but not sure how!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  Today she was feeling pretty full of herself when I came outside. She picked a fight with Star, but then it went on for a while, and Star started acting bucky towards her! I posted about it in the Kidding section as I am worried Star could loose her babies again this year  I'm so nervous about her..

We have 7 possibly bred, 5 for sure. SP and Snow White are due 12/31 or 1/1, Star and Wysteria 1/5, and I need to look but I think Ithma is 1/14.
Pandora might be bred for 2/20, and Caramel <oops breeding> 2/18.
I made a separate post about the other January girls, felt Snow White needed her own 

Here's a video of Star and Snow White going at it, and Star acting bucky, so strange... read my other post to understand why I am worried.
But at least shows Snow White. I'd upload a different video of her, but these files are HUGE on this camera, and takes forever to upload, I think this one was almost 400MB!!I really need a new 'all around' camera that takes smaller files, and something I can use around the barn without worry.






This doesn't do her justice IMO, her udder has gotten really big and heavy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh how I love that Snow White  She has the sweetest face !
Then you scroll down to the last picture and , not so much , lolol.
That is such a funny shot , lolol. Prayers for all your pregnant girls for healthy pregnancies and babies  Cant wait to see SW babies


----------



## HoosierShadow

Trickyroo said:


> Oh how I love that Snow White  She has the sweetest face !
> Then you scroll down to the last picture and , not so much , lolol.
> That is such a funny shot , lolol. Prayers for all your pregnant girls for healthy pregnancies and babies  Cant wait to see SW babies


Thanks Laura I appreciate it 

That last picture really shows a different side huh? LOL 
It's not very often the girls get into head butting like that, just when a wild hare gets up their butts, haha! I wonder if the sun coming out finally, had something to do with it :grin:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Laura, not sure if I'd ever showed you this? Sorry if I have and forgot. 
This is me and Snow White this past summer, she's such a sweetie, so very affectionate. Of course she nearly knocks me down half the time LOL





Oh, and that's her son Rudy trying to get the camera from my daughter! I miss that boy sooo much, he was such a sweetie like mom.

Marissa and Snow White in August. We'd just brought the buck home a day or two before that, and she already smelled 'like a man' so my daughter wasn't giving her hugs and kisses lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwww  The love that SW shows the both of you is just amazing 
Thanks for sharing the videos


----------



## Trickyroo

I dont blame Marissa one bit for not wanting to hug and kiss her , lolol.


----------



## nchen7

awwww!!!! Snow White is such a snuggle bunny!!!!! love it!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  We adore her so much. She really is Marissa's 2nd mama too 

I'm sure Snow White is not amused right now though.

She is no longer herd queen!

The battle with Star yesterday was a power battle, not just hormones. Star is no longer afraid of Snow White, and will stand her ground, Snow White backs off.
It's so strange. Snow White has been herd queen for 3 1/2 years <since we got her>. I had a feeling this day would eventually come, but I'm still in awe over it.

I went out this morning to give some warm water since it's so cold, and gave them a couple of flakes of hay in the outside feeder <don't normally give it since they have a roll bale>. Sure enough, Star ate wherever she wanted!

The good thing about this is, Snow White won't let the other does eat hay/anything next to her, except for her daughter, Pandora. 
Star doesn't mind the other does especially the does her age as they are all buddies. The only ones she warns off is the 3 young does. So... it was more peaceful at the hay feeder this morning than it has been in a very very long time!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ive been seeing strange things with my herd queen and the next in line queen. I know Tricky is the queen , but sometimes Dixie gets a fire lit under her tail and chases everyone around ! Herd dynamics are very interesting to me. I could watch them all day and try to "think like a goat" lolol. Im very interested to see what happens if I breed Tricky.
Tricky will chase everyone except Baby . No one , but no one fools with Baby , or else the will feel the wrath of "The Tricky"


----------



## HoosierShadow

I think it's neat to watch them too. I love watching them through the window when they don't notice. 
Very cute that Tricky takes care of Baby 

Snow White has always been the boss lady, and she can be pretty mean to the others. Nobody would eat next to her. In fact at feeding time, I have to stand over them to make sure she doesn't run them out of the feeder.
Putting hay in the barn was always an obstacle because she would run them out. That's one reason we put up a cattle panel shelter and put a roll bale of hay in there.

I have to admit, it could be a really good thing since Star isn't anywhere as mean to the others like Snow White. Now I might be able to rest a little easier when I put hay in the hay feeders and know that maybe everyone is finally getting their share. 

Last night my kids and I started working on getting the barn ready for babies. 
We have 3 stalls in the main part of the barn, the back side of the stalls is a pallet wall, and on the other side of that wall is the sleeping area. 
We put scrap pieces of OSB/plywood about 4' tall on the backs of the stalls to help keep cold air/drafts out. I put up a couple of strands of Christmas lights over the 2x4 beams that run across the top, and it works great for giving light to all the stalls without needing to turn on a bright light. Will make it easier when does are starting labor/I am checking them. 
Felt like we accomplished a lot, but not sure we really did lol

Tomorrow we'll work out there again, work on getting the sleeping area ready. It will be divided into 2 temporary stalls, for Snow White and SP after they kid. For now, it will be my feeding area until that time 

So much to do. So much left to get too! I get impatient thinking about the stuff I really do need, and try to tell myself it will come just hang in there and not worry


----------



## enchantedgoats

We had a nd that looked like that, she had quads with no help needed. One good thing is they all wont or shouldnt be that huge, but i would cut back her grain.


----------



## HoosierShadow

enchantedgoats said:


> We had a nd that looked like that, she had quads with no help needed. One good thing is they all wont or shouldnt be that huge, but i would cut back her grain.


Thanks! She tends to throw huge kids though, her triplets last time were 7lbs, 10lbs and 11lbs. She's bred to a different Boer buck this time, and these will be his first kids, so I don't know what to expect from him, but he has those big genetics, so we'll see what happens.
Biggest thing with her and multiples is helping her get them cleaned up. Especially since it's winter time.
Her belly is as big as last time or might end up being slightly bigger! :shock:
Praying for no more than 3, she can raise 3 but not more than that. 
I'm going to guess large twins or triplets.


----------



## Texaslass

ray: for trips for you/her! 

Christmas lights! Good idea, maybe I'll do that! WE seriously need more light out there, and I get nervous thinking we might not get around to it before kidding season! :lol: Of course we will, but I'm going to have bad dreams about kidding out a doe in the dark with a flashlight if we don't get some light out there soon!! :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Texaslass said:


> ray: for trips for you/her!
> 
> Christmas lights! Good idea, maybe I'll do that! WE seriously need more light out there, and I get nervous thinking we might not get around to it before kidding season! :lol: Of course we will, but I'm going to have bad dreams about kidding out a doe in the dark with a flashlight if we don't get some light out there soon!! :slapfloor:


LOL well they do help a great deal! And they are supposed to be fireproof indoor/outdoor, so I figured they'd be safe - the only thing they are touching is 2x4's. 
We don't have electric in our barn, but the barn is close to the house, so we hook 2 extension cords together, and run them out there, then plug them into one that has 3 outlets on it. 
Usually all I have is one of those aluminum kind of lights clipped to a 2x4 overhead with a regular 40-60watt bulb. Then I have another one with a heat lamp. 
So having more light all around will be nice.


----------



## Texaslass

That's what we do too, only the barn isn't so close, so we have to use three extension cords to reach, and my dad says it's not good to run too many things when it's stretched that far, :shrug: :? So we just have the one aluminum thingy with a regular bulb. 
This is just in the main barn, where the "big girls" live, though- we have another pen and smaller barn/shed close by, with my 3 Nigerians in it... one is due in four weeks, and tends to get beat up when she's with the big girls, so I have her separated, until she's kids at least. I don't want them to hurt her or her babies. :/ - anyway, we don't have a light in that barn yet but we really need to get one out there somehow. Not sure how we'll make it reach, but hopefully we'll figure it out soon


----------



## HoosierShadow

Texaslass said:


> That's what we do too, only the barn isn't so close, so we have to use three extension cords to reach, and my dad says it's not good to run too many things when it's stretched that far, :shrug: :? So we just have the one aluminum thingy with a regular bulb.
> This is just in the main barn, where the "big girls" live, though- we have another pen and smaller barn/shed close by, with my 3 Nigerians in it... one is due in four weeks, and tends to get beat up when she's with the big girls, so I have her separated, until she's kids at least. I don't want them to hurt her or her babies. :/ - anyway, we don't have a light in that barn yet but we really need to get one out there somehow. Not sure how we'll make it reach, but hopefully we'll figure it out soon


I agree, I don't like running too much on that many cords either. I do a minimum. Usually in the past I watch with a big flash light, once they start getting busy, I turn on the light.

You could go to Walmart and go to the sporting good section and get 2 good battery operated lanterns. That's what I was going to do until we put the Christmas lights out there. I'll probably still use my big flashlight for regular checks before kids come, but if I am going to sit out there for a while, that's where the Christmas lights will come in handy. I always end up sitting out there for a long time watching. I am always fascinated with watching the girls enter the stages of labor. Also our does are all so different, some take FOREVER, others are so fast!


----------



## mrs.beers

I've been using a battery operated drop-type light from TSC for chores after dark. I have a little hook on the barn ceiling and it works great. We got it on sale for $5 (these little guys are awesome, I wish we would have gotten more at that price!). They were $8 last I saw in the store.

I think this is it and it's just shown with the hook folded over in the photo: http://www.tractorsupply.com/product__10151_-1_10051_211574_29

We're planning on putting electric in the barn eventually, but until then, these work great! They're very light and very bright!


----------



## Texaslass

That looks great, mrs. beers! Thanks fo r sharing! 



> I always end up sitting out there for a long time watching. I am always fascinated with watching the girls enter the stages of labor. Also our does are all so different, some take FOREVER, others are so fast!


Me too!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Looks like a nice light Rachel thanks! I will have to check that out next time I am able to get over to TSC, which should be right after Christmas when I can get everything I'm going to need  Wish I had the $$ I'd get it all now and get over this impatient feeling!

I measured Snow White's belly again tonight when I was in the barn. I accidentally wrote last time that she was 4'11". She was actually 4'7" lol I don't know where I got the '11' part.

Anyway, tonight she measured 5' even! She looks huge to me this evening, poor sweetie.
She must have regained some status though, because after I fed everyone, and put her out, she ran the others out of the hay feeder in the sleeping area.

She loves being in her stall, as soon as we put her outside, she got a drink and wanted back in lol
But... I won't start stalling her and S.P. at night for at least another week and a half.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well 2 weeks from today! I'm noticing changes. Her sides are dropping a bit, she looks more hollow in the hips now. Ligs are firm, usually she loses hers pretty much at the last minute.
Felt babies at feeding time, felt a couple of feet on the left side, and not sure what other body part. Baby was wiggling when it felt my hand lol 
I think I felt another baby over her rumen, BUT it was hard to tell. Whatever it was, it was pretty firm. Seems she carried a baby there last time she had triplets.
Naturally, when I had my son go in to feel, the babies had moved around and he couldn't feel what I had felt lol

Her appetite is great, she pulled the grain feeder off the wall and was biting it, trying to give me a clue that she wanted more lol I'm afraid to give her more since I know she can throw huge babies, even if they are multiples. 
I've been adding more BOSS to the feed, she gets 2 Tums a day in her feed as well. I may start alfalfa pellets, and cut back to Tums every other day.
Might try to get pics tomorrow if weather is decent


----------



## farmchick897

I just saw where a NG had 6 babies!!! Wow!! So I'm guessing she has 4 in there at least.


----------



## HoosierShadow

farmchick897 said:


> I just saw where a NG had 6 babies!!! Wow!! So I'm guessing she has 4 in there at least.


NOOOOoooooooo lol only 3 :hammer::crazy: ;-)


----------



## mrs.beers

HoosierShadow said:


> Her appetite is great, she pulled the grain feeder off the wall and was biting it, trying to give me a clue that she wanted more lol I'm afraid to give her more since I know she can throw huge babies, even if they are multiples.


Lol! Oh Snow White! You are too cute. Tell her no more "candy" and that she'll thank you for it in a couple of weeks! ;-)

I vote that she has 3, again.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Rachel I appreciate it 

She's definitely slowing down now. 13 days... I really hope she doesn't go over like she normally does.
She is basically laying around all the time now. Today I saw her walk back to the woods, ever so slowly following the others. I went back there a little while later and she was laying down, but got up to come greet me since I don't go out there in the woods/that time of day very often.
Poor mama is so miserable. 
When they came back up to the barn area, Star was trying to mess with her, so I ran Star off <she knows she can bully Snow White right now!>. Snow White laid down, I sat in front of her and she just snuggled against me. Poor mama couldn't get comfy unless she was sitting on her knees. So...I just sat there for a while so she could rest her head on my arms ♥♥♥

Pics aren't great, hard to get pics of any of them since it was their 'lazy' time of day lol

Couldn't get one of her standing still, poor mama can hardly walk because of her udder!









I love this picture lol That's Pandora behind her. Pandy is such a goofy, but very sweet girl. She loves her mama 









She is officially being stalled at night unless she really wants out. I think she's happy in there with a flake of her favorite clover/grass hay, she made no attempt to go out of the stall haha...


----------



## Trickyroo

Poor baby ! She is such a pretty doe , praying she has trips for you


----------



## nchen7

oh my! I love the last pic! Snow White looks so funny and cute on her knees, and Pandora coming to check on her mommy!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  Pandora isn't happy that mama is stalled at night...but.... Snow White IS lol She's very content having her own space. 

She's really slowing down now, bless her ♥. You can tell the weight is a lot to carry, and her udder being huge isn't helping. She can't keep up with the others at all now, but she still gets from point A to B. She is laying around most of the time, grunting, and groaning. She'll sit up, lay down, sit up, lay down.


----------



## nchen7

awwww!!!! poor girl!!!! only a few more days Snow White!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Poor Snow White, she has me really worried, I'm sure she will be fine, but poor girl can hardly walk around now. She lays down and moans and groans with every breath.
Today, she laid down nearly all day. But, after all the rain yesterday, nobody was grazing, but the other girls were back in the woods browsing. I do think she might have gone back there one time.
I don't think she really ate anything today, she was quite ready for dinner. But had to lay down afterwards, and didn't want to get up for her hay.
I felt her left side, and she had a baby hooves right there behind her ribs, no wonder she is so miserable! And yes I did say left side lol

I did start a post about her on 'Thoughts on this' in the kidding section.
She started walking sore on all her feet the other day. Not sure what else I can do for her. 
Again, she did this when she was carrying the babies last time, I really think all the weight and all the pressure was just too much for her. 
I'll pamper her along as best I can. 

I do want to find out though...if she gets to where she really can't get around well... options on inducing her on the 30th if she doesn't show signs of kidding within the next 24hrs of that. Never done it, but I do feel it might benefit her this time around...


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh poor baby  Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: for that sweet pretty girl 
What Snow White wants , Snow White gets 

I can't wait to see my girls bellies grow ! Mochalo had one baby , but to me she was huge , lol. Im so excited to see how many they have !
My husband wants them to have multiples so they babies have playmates , lolol. He was sad when Mocha had only Hallie , she had nobody to play with 
But momma Mocha made up for that in many ways , and she had Auntie Blondie there with her as soon as she hit the ground  Hallie hit the ground running , lolol.

I can't help with your decision on inducing her , but I sure can pray for all of you. Prayers for a speedy , healthy delivery for babies and momma 
Im saying trip doelings  Unless you want a buckling , I'll send a special request for one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's a big girl! Triplets for sure  I'm kinda worried about my doe Hyacinth, after seeing how big Snow is! She has 4 months to go and her belly is at 4' 11" _today._ 

Hopefully everyone will have a happy kidding!


----------



## Texaslass

Whoa, that's a big gal you got, Lacie! :shock:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Laura! Girls will be great, but I never get my hopes up for girls. We had a buck year last year! She usually always has one doe though, so I'm hopeful that trend will continue!
She loves having her own stall. This afternoon they grazed in the front yard and loved it, she was very happy  Seemed to be a bit better on her feet.
Gobbled up her dinner and was happy that I gave them a little more alfalfa pellets afterwards.

She has a baby on her left side for sure, poor mama, can't tell if there is just one on that side or two!


Lacie - Snow White isn't a big stocky doe like Boers are/should be. She's got more of a dairy build. So for her build she is huge. I'm praying for 3 regular size kids.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I thought with meat goats, boys would be more desired?


----------



## Trickyroo

Sounds like Snow White and company enjoyed their grazing today 
Extra alfalfa pellets are always a good thing around here too


----------



## HoosierShadow

NyGoatMom said:


> I thought with meat goats, boys would be more desired?


Well probably with some people, but we raise them so our kids can raise their own 4-H goats. They prefer showing breeding does  Anything they don't show, we try to sell into homes as pets or breeding animals.
Once they are done showing, then we also try to place them in homes.

Any bucklings/wethers that aren't sold privately go to auction.

Thought I'd add that Snow White has given us nice babies, especially last 2 kiddings. Her doeling in 2012 was shown by my youngest and did very well. She was a HUGE <13lbs>, BEAUTIFUL doe, I still regret selling her.
This year we kept her doeling who was the largest of the triplets <11lbs>. She's over 100lbs. and is pregnant and due at the end of Feb  
She showed very well for my kids, and was a heck of a showmanship doe, she was pretty awesome for them


----------



## HoosierShadow

Trickyroo said:


> Sounds like Snow White and company enjoyed their grazing today
> Extra alfalfa pellets are always a good thing around here too


Thanks  Yep, she sure did. They love going up front to graze, I wish we could get them up there more often. When the weather is warm/nice and grass is growing we graze them nearly every day.

I hope your girls give you lots of babies. It's very exciting. The last days of waiting are torture though lol
Hopefully our youngest doe, Peanut will learn to like babies, she is the only one not bred and she just has nobody to really play with. 
Today, she was being goofy ran up on the front porch. I saw her, opened the big door, then opened the screen door a little said "PEANUT" in a deep voice, and she took off running like someone had shot her LOL It was so hilarious! She ran around the porch, stopped at the side of the house peered back, I said her name again, and she darted away, then came back because curiosity caught the goat. Finally when I stepped out of the house <even though she could see me!> she was like 'oh geesh...just you mom' lol
She was a bottle baby, so she's rotten anyway!
Pandora raised her otherwise, I am so glad Pandora has a great personality like her mama ♥.


----------



## HoosierShadow

4 days until her first possible due date! She's looking closer too, ligs are softening and starting to get low, and her udder is getting heavy.

Poor girl is just so huge, she's absolutely miserable! We make sure she gets up and moves around off/on through the day. We grazed them today and she tried her best to graze as much as possible. But.... we fed treats this morning so I can imagine she was stuffed from having treats on top of that huge belly!!

Here's some pics from today




























Even as miserable as she is, she's still very affectionate 



















This is how she spends a lot of her time, poor sweetie ♥









Very exciting, but I think hubby is getting worried, I think the idea of having a 'herd' instead of a few babies is on his mind lol He said 'I need to find a dairy goat that is in milk. Now." haha...was pretty funny. 
I'm still hoping for no more than 3 babies, as big as she is, she needs to have 3, not 2 monster size kids.

Edited:
Found this pic, 6 days before her due date last year.


----------



## ksalvagno

She looks like a beached wale laying down. :shocked:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that poor girl :hugs: She looks like she melted in that first picture or one heckuva big squashed marshmallow :lol:

Poor Peanut , :slapfloor: that must have been priceless seeing her high tail away when you growled 'Peanut" , lolol. 
Goats are so funny , there's really never a dull moment when they are
around :lol:

Snow White has a face of a Angel :hugs: I am taken with how affectionate she is , she is really a special girl Candice . Her love for you and your family is so clearly written on her face  You are very blessed to have her , but I think you know that 

Snow White will be in my thoughts and prayers !


----------



## TrailsEnd

She is so incredibly precious, can't wait to see her kids, praying for a safe delivery!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! We just adore her so much  She's very affectionate with all 3 of my kids and I, especially my youngest daughter. She always gets this bright, happy look in her eyes when my youngest daughter comes out, it's so cute seeing those 2 together ♥


----------



## Trickyroo

It sure shows in the pictures and videos of them two together 
Amazing


----------



## kccjer

ksalvagno said:


> She looks like a beached wale laying down. :shocked:


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Poor, poor girl! Hope she kids soon....can't wait to see them!


----------



## HoosierShadow

lol I told her today she looked like a beached whale, she didn't seem too amused lol

Her ligs are getting a little lower, but nothing to make me excited yet. She's so very very uncomfortable, grunting and groaning and moaning all the time when she lays down. I can't ever recall her being a noisy girl in the past, so that definitely tells me how miserable she is!

She has to take more breaks now. We fed after the sun set, had to go get hay, so we had the goats in the back yard while we finished putting it up. She was laying down. Son brought her inside so she could eat her grain, and she almost finished it before she had to lay down again. She'll graze for about 10 minutes when we take them in the front yard, and she has to lay down for at least 10-15 minutes before she gets back up again to graze. 
She's just soooo heavy. She has to sit up and sit there for about a minute, then works her way up onto all 4 feet.

I sat in her stall this evening while, and she laid her head on my arm and tried to sleep. I love sitting there with her ♥ She knows how much we love her


----------



## CapriGem

I bet it will be a big relief once she has her kids. Poor girl.


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't wait till she has them !


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! She's looking a little closer, but I am not getting excited or doing night checks yet.
Poor sweetie, after letting her out about 11:30am this morning after the rain stopped, she went out in her favorite spot and laid there all day long. She's fine though, just very very heavy. I don't like that she didn't eat anything all day once she was out, but she ate up her dinner, and ate some hay. 

I think at this point unless I see more progress, then SP might end up going before Snow White. I'd love to be wrong though!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Was just wondering how she was.....due date is wednesday,right?


----------



## Trickyroo

Is it normal for does to go off their feed sometimes when heavily pregnant ? Did Snow White go off her feed last year at all ? I don't remember if you mentioned this earlier in the thread.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Yep, Wednesday, But... I do have Tues as a possible first due date  So hopefully she doesn't go past Wednesday.

She's never gone off her feed a day in her life lol She's an eater. She just won't get up and fuss with the others for hay anymore, and since it was wet out today, wouldn't graze. She has too much trouble getting over the creek <pallet bridge, but it's a good, sturdy crossing>, she won't even try it anymore to go browse.
She goes to town on her feed in the evenings though  
She gets almost 2lbs. of grain, with about 3/4 cup of alfalfa pellets, and a good handful or so of BOSS, plus a half flake or 3/4 flake of clover grass hay.
I think she'd stop labor if you put grain in front of her LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , she is probably just so uncomfortable , poor sweetheart 
:ROFL: I would think any of my does would stop labor for their grain :lol:


----------



## LindFamilyFarm

Wow - That poor thing.


----------



## takethelead

I would say 3 at the least but wow she's huge good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo

Poor baby looks like she has about 3 dozen little tiny Nigerians inside her !


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL 3 dozen ND lol!!!! 

Well, I'm starting my nighttime checks as of about 15 minutes ago. 
Snow White looks to have been a bit active as her bedding has been pawed on one side, and you can tell she's been moving a bit as there was no hay under her back feet. 
I bribed her to get up by giving her a little bit of alfalfa pellets/BOSS that I put in a canister for such moments to leave in the barn  
Ligs are very low and much softer now. 
I won't get my hopes up and make guesses, but she's definitely much closer, as I don't recall her keeping loose/mushy ligs very long before they disappear and she starts early labor. 

She's in the first stall, SP is in the stall next to her, and she's got very low ligs, but again can't really say when I think she'll go.
Star is next to SP in the third/last stall and her ligs are soooo mushy! She's not due until Sunday. 
We have one other doe due on Sunday, but I'm waiting to stall her when one of the other girls kids, so they gotta hurry up lol


----------



## takethelead

I hope it's soon for all of them!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow ! Do you ever have your hands full Candice !
Im praying things go smooth for all your girls !
Come one ladies , you can do it


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> Poor baby looks like she has about 3 dozen little tiny Nigerians inside her !


lol Laura you crack me up!

Candice I hope there is not 3 dozen ND in there. . . if so Snow White has a LOT of explaining to do! :laugh:

I hope and pray everything goes smoothly for all of your girls. I can't wait to see those cute baby pictures you do so well :wink:


----------



## Trickyroo

Could you just imagine ! You got some splaining to do Snow White !
Im just thinking along the lines of delivering , so it would be easier for her  But could you just see 3 dozen of those little buggers following her around the pasture , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Bless her , I just love her and I'm very worried for her .


----------



## NyGoatMom

Laura... :ROFL: You are too much :lol: 

How is she??


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Hope she is getting close


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I hope all is OK , I hate not hearing anything


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> Could you just imagine ! You got some splaining to do Snow White !
> Im just thinking along the lines of delivering , so it would be easier for her  But could you just see 3 dozen of those little buggers following her around the pasture , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
> Bless her , I just love her and I'm very worried for her .


She would be running from them begging for more teats probably!

Hope she is doing ok.


----------



## lauraanimal1

Any new reports?


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe Candice is trying to round up 3 dozen Nigerian babies for a group shot , lolol. 
I hope all is well.


----------



## MsScamp

HoosierShadow said:


> lol I told her today she looked like a beached whale, she didn't seem too amused lol


I can't blame her for that. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Snow White ?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Today is supposed to be the day ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Nothing yet, BUT her udder is very heavy now, ligs were mush this morning, so we'll see what happens. Last time they felt like this they reappeared in the evening lol.
She's out laying down with the other girls enjoying the early morning sun.
Could possibly go later today, but thinking tomorrow at the earliest, but heck, who knows.

After what happened to Star, this lady is going to go to bed, but I'll make sure we check on her every couple of hours. Hubby will be home from work soon too.


----------



## nchen7

c'mon Snow White!


----------



## Trickyroo

What happened with Star ? :-o


----------



## Trickyroo

I found the thread , how horrible


----------



## HoosierShadow

Laura I know you'll get a kick out of this. I took a video on my phone yesterday afternoon of Snow White. She was totally fascinated with it, but wanted to eat it lol I call it the 'Attack of the mighty tongue' LOL always makes me laugh 






She's definitely looking a little closer. She was more quiet tonight, not looking around or as alert as she usually is, plus she was turned, facing the back of the stall, she always likes to lay so she can see what's going on.

Our other doe, Wysteria is looking closer too, she's in Star's stall now and was unusually quiet this afternoon. Could be because she snuck under the fence into the neighbors woods and stuffed herself! Or... because she's getting close. Either way she did not finish her feed and didn't touch her hay. Very uncomfy, and noticed her breathing a bit heavy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , Snow White :hugs: You so funny , :ROFL:
That was cute , lolol. I remember Mochalo facing the wall a lot when her kidding time was getting near. Wysteria snuck over to the neighbors to for a snack , :lol: Bad girl , lolol. Im praying for your girls Candice .

Thanks for the video , I needed a giggle today


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is so cute  Love the video! Man is she BIG!


----------



## DDFN

love the video. I am going to have to find Stars thread now. Hate to hear it sound like it was bad. sorry.


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> Maybe Candice is trying to round up 3 dozen Nigerian babies for a group shot , lolol.
> I hope all is well.


lol maybe :shades:

I do think it would be more likely 7 dwarfs if you think about it. . .Snow White and the 7 ND kids. . . :lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL!!!! Well if ND's came out, then uh... something was quite wrong with that boer buck we bred her too lol!!! Tooo funny!

I definitely can't get over how big she is, makes me so nervous! I DO think she may go today <Thurs>! Ligs are barely there, if just mush, her udder is VERY full now. We'll see if she holds true to the 12pm-5pm thing, or sticks to the doe code of honor and shakes the time frame up, or just holds off another day to drive me crazy lol

That's okay though, because I was thinking SP might go first, and her ligs actually seem to be more firm! Wysteria is very loose, thinking Fri or Sat for her.

Yep Wysteria is a naughty girl! There were places on the fence where the weeds/vines had pushed the bottom of the fence up/out a little, so she was sticking her head under and going under the fence! What a brat! She did it about 4 times this past week, so my husband went through and fixed all of the fence so hopefully now miss naughty butt will behave.
Of course...nothing was more funny than my midnight check. OMG.... I give the girls a little alfalfa pellets/BOSS, just a tiny bit to get them up so I can check them. She was all excited yelling at me to hurry up. 
Then I pour hers and she was like 'WTH is this?' with such attitude!
She was digging through it eating the BOSS, clearly letting me know what she thought about the pellets. She worked so hard to get every single seed, walked away. Then a moment later she realized she wasn't getting anything else in the feeder, and decided to 'try' the pellets. Don't know if she finished them, but that was a good laugh, wish I had my phone with me!

I should be asleep, it's almost 2am, and I am doing my next check about 5am. Going to get a few hours of sleep before I do go back out. Just needed to grab a bite to eat before I lay back down


----------



## HoosierShadow

Snow White kidded! ................QUADS! And she tried to trick me too lol
I decided to give a final night time check at 2:30am, something told me not to wait.
Went out and she had 1 little look alike doeling walking around, and was working on #2 a buckling. 
I ran in got towels, etc. and my oldest daughter so we could help her dry them off. Snow White is a pro so not much we really had to do. 
3rd baby came - buckling and I broke his sack and Snow white worked on his body, while I cleaned his face. 
She waited a few minutes, and baby #4 buckling came, he was butt first, and she did need my help getting his front end out since she'd laid too close to the wall. I tied his cord with floss, and severed it so I could get him in front of her.

All have nursed, and so far so good. I came in to wash my towels. 
Getting ready to go clean cords and give everyone their Bo-Se shot before hubby goes to work.

One buckling is HUGE, he must be at least 10-11lbs. the others are smaller, very good size IMO to make an easy delivery for her  The doeling is already a little stinker though, my goodness.... my 7yo is going to be in love with her when she sees her later this morning 

We may try to pull one buckling and graft him onto Star, so I'm getting hubby up now to help me. We'll have to use vicks, and wipe whatever discharge Star has all over him. Probably put him in a dog cage in a stall with her until she accepts him <that's what we did last time we grafted a baby on her>.

I'll try to get some pictures when I go back out, hoping they bellies are almost dry so we can get their sweaters on them.


----------



## nchen7

OH MY!!! QUADS!!!!! congrats on an easy delivery, and can't wait to see pictures of those cutie little babies!!!!!


----------



## 101sierra

Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina

WooHoo! How wonderful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## liz

Candice, I am so very sorry that Star had such an awful time...and that you lost her babies  :hug:

Look what you got from Snow White... maybe theres 2 of the smaller boys that Star will be willing to take on, you do have a couple good mama's there and even if Star's babies haven't survived, she's already proven to you that she is a good adoptive mom 
Congratulations on your New Years babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone!! They are precious ♥

Liz --- Thank you so much I appreciate it. We are definitely going to work on Star with a baby, but I do like the idea of trying to give her 2, we decided to wait and try it this afternoon when hubby gets home so he can help. I really don't want the doeling getting pushed around on the teat by the boys. Last year no issue because Pandora was the biggest and pushed the other 2 around lol

I will try to get videos/pics up later, every time I tried to take a pic the babies decided to sleep lol
The little girl is identical to Snow White, has a little blond on the back of her head, and those ears....lol First baby to have her ears! They are folded closed, so we'll have to tape them later today and get them to lay flat. She'll look funny for a few days  I love that she looks like her mama. 
For quads, they do seem like pretty good sized babies. I'd guess they are 7-8lbs. each and the biggest one is 10+lbs. my scale is MIA, so as soon as we find it in the shed I'll get them weighed.

Now..........I have to get my son up to babysit <I have a heatlamp on> and..... because Wysteria is most likely in labor! Plus I still need to go get LA200 for Star, and a couple of other things while I am out...hope I have time! Oh and coffee....I think I might stop at McDonalds and get the strongest cup of coffee they can give me lol Of course, all depends on Wysteria and her goofy bratty moocher self!


----------



## nchen7

good luck with it all! i'd come help babysit, but I don't think i'll make it in time. lol


----------



## DDFN

Congrats! Snow White is just amazing! I do hope Star takes well to having one or two of her bucklings. Can't wait to see pictures but be sure to get some rest in there when you can. We can wait for pics.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Snow White !! Good girl baby !!! Well done 
I want that doeling in the worst way , I want a Snow White 
That is wonderful Candice , Im so very relieved for the both of you !
It was weighing heavy on my mind for days and weeks , i was secretly so worried about Snow White ! I prayed for nothing to happen to her and her babies ! Well , HE was listening 
Congrats  Big hugs to Snow White and you Candice


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh good luck with everyone else Candice !!


----------



## Texaslass

How exciting!!!  I'm so excited for you, and QUADS!! :stars:
Cannot WAIT for pics! :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Quads!!! Oh my you have a handful lol. I missed what happened to star but maybe you could put two of the kids on her???? But dang quads!! And I thought trips were a handful.....don't you be rubbing this quad stuff off on me lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow! Congrats!! :stars: :stars: Star will get babies after all  Must, must see pics of them all later!! Good luck with Wysteria


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Jessica84 said:


> Quads!!! Oh my you have a handful lol. I missed what happened to star but maybe you could put two of the kids on her???? But dang quads!! And I thought trips were a handful.....don't you be rubbing this quad stuff off on me lol


LOL It was definitely overwhelming trying to get them all dry and nursing. They were very stubborn at first, but got them all on the teat, and now they all seem to know what they are doing. 
It was so funny though, they all kept trying to nurse on me, it was pretty funny.

I uploaded a few pics to facebook, and working on some video. I need better pics. I am not using my good cameras though, so have to stick with a lil old camera and my phone. Once I get the videos up I'll start a Birth announcement for her and put pics/video there.


----------



## MsScamp

Oh wow, how cool is that? Congratulations! :wahoo: :fireworks: I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Ha! I knew she had quads in there!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Video upload from the phone is being a pita! 
I'll try it again in a bit.

Here are a few pics, they aren't great, but every time I got the camera out, babies decided to go sleep lol

This is her 'mini me' doeling. Don't mind the blood on her chin, she decided to touch mom's discharge right before I took a pic. Stinker!









2nd born. He looks to have grey ears and a grey/brownish head, very neat. 









3rd buckling looks like Rudy from last year ♥ He is a BIG boy, I'm guessing 10+lbs. <Rudy was the smallest from her last kidding>. He already seems very friendly, and very curious of us. I have a cute video if I can ever get the phone to work.
He's standing next to the 4th buckling <who we will most likely try to graft onto Star>









4th buckling



























The only thing that is sad is the fact she always throws at least one with folded eartips. She may have 1 with a vertical fold, but I'll see if we can straighten that out. We'll tape ears later today.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Trickyroo I'll fight you for the doeling! LOL.


----------



## nchen7

omg they are just WAY TOO CUTE!!!!!!!  good job Snow White!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

All SO cute!! Little 3rdy is so adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness..thats a lot of baby!! I had twins myself at 7.2 oz each....so I know how hard it must have been for her to walk!! :lol:


----------



## kccjer

Ahhhhhh!!!!! Quads!! No wonder she looked like a beachec whale!!!


----------



## springkids

Beautiful babies and a healthy momma...Congrats!!! :leap::leap::leap:


----------



## Trickyroo

zebradreams07 said:


> Trickyroo I'll fight you for the doeling! LOL.


Oh you will have some fight on your hands :lol:
I want a Snow White mini me in the worst way :stars:

Oh aren't they just adorable :leap: I want that doeling :hugs::hugs::hugs::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH:

The boys are precious


----------



## Texaslass

They are SO adorable!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cute babies! Congrats!! 

I have two does that give me a folded eared kid with every batch of trips! :angry: :lol: they're still cute non the less.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone!

Haha, you guys might have a major fight on your hands, my 7yo daughter met the babies and she is in love with the doeling! She wants to name her 'Twinkle' lol So we'd have to find a 50% registered <abga> name for her that has 'Twinkle' in it. We'll see if she changes her mind on the name, but I don't think she is budging!

We decided NOT to take a baby from Snow White. We did try to take the blonde headed kid, but he had no interest in Star, and she had no interest in him, he already knew mom's voice and all, so we'll just let her try to raise them. We can pull the babies who aren't getting enough aside to nurse privately when the time comes that they are fussing over the teats. She has a huge udder. I'd rather do it this way I think. 
It's just way too cold to consider leaving a baby in a dog crate and giving Star time to adjust. Baby needs to be able to snuggle.

I'm so sleepy, but need to figure something out for dinner. I was going to go to town and pick something up, but mother nature decided snow showers, strong wind and bitter cold temps were in our forecast tonight, so it's not worth the effort.

I'll work on trying to upload videos and more pics.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree with your daughter...I love the doeling


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on all those cutie pies!


----------



## MsScamp

They are just too cute for words! After what happened with Star, I'm so happy Snow White did so well. Congratulations again!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Aawww, they are so cute! I can't wait for mine to come. Snow White probably feels so much better. Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  I'm going to post in the birth announcements, finally got some short videos to upload from my phone.


----------

